# can a ovulation test detect pregnancy hormone?



## claire99991

Hiya can a ovulation test pick up the pregnancy hormone? I only have one HPT left so didnt want to use it yet as i got a negative yesterday and im only 11POD. I used a ovulation test this afternoon and its a faint but very clear 2nd line, what do u think opnions please ladies :)

Am i just clutching at straws:hissy: lol

xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes an opk can indeed pick up HCG...go to peeonastick.com and it will tell you alot more. They say that an hpt should be picking it up before an opk though.

Also opk pick of LH...which is a hormone that you always have, and you just get a surge b4 you ovulate. So sometimes you may always see a line hun. I would say wait a few more days and take another hpt.
The opk should be pretty dark or positive if its picking up hcg....?

I've been poas opks since i was 1dpo..and i had barely a line and now i've got a clearly visable line at 7dpo..but theres no way its picking up hcg...b/c the egg probly hasnt even implanted yet!:)

Good luck and take care!:) Hope this helps 

Good luck and take care!:)


----------



## jaytee

The test line has to be darker then the control line on the opk for it to be considered positive if you are using it for pregnancy... best thing to do is just wait until you are 15dpo (if af hasn't arrived) and test with a pregnancy test....takes the uncertanity of OPK out...

Hugs

I hope you get that BFP


----------



## Jkelmum

I did this soon as I got my bfp as it had been asked b4 and yes it was postive HTH xxx


----------

